# Megaray MR250



## dariman3 (Apr 18, 2018)

Did someone on this board score the MR250 on ebay? If so, pics and beamshots please!


----------



## sledhead (Apr 19, 2018)

Saw it also, thought it was a great deal. It went fast.

Was not me.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 21, 2018)

Another one there now, new battery pack...


https://m.ebay.com/itm/MEGARAY-MEGA...50-MR-250-125W-XENON-/173280015637?nav=SEARCH


----------



## dariman3 (Apr 23, 2018)

They have a few. Almost twice the previous price.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 23, 2018)

scout24 said:


> Another one there now, new battery pack...
> 
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/MEGARAY-MEGA...50-MR-250-125W-XENON-/173280015637?nav=SEARCH



If the pictures posted are of the actual item, this light came out of a GL auction a few months back. 

There were two lights in this lot.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow, the pricing aspect is no fun...  NNA- I didn't catch the "GL" reference- what does that mean? Thanks.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 23, 2018)

scout24 said:


> Wow, the pricing aspect is no fun...  NNA- I didn't catch the "GL" reference- what does that mean? Thanks.



GL is/was Government Liquidation, the auctioneer for the light.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 23, 2018)

That makes sense. Thank you...


----------



## BVH (May 20, 2018)

Here's one for less than a grand: Opps, not working, for parts.


----------

